# Harbor Freight Dust Collector



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone that has a harbor freight dust collector.....is the motor switchable to 220???


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryan i think quite a few of us are running there "2hp" model..and nope its not able to be rewired to 220v. I've got mine wall mounted instead of on the cart, plumbed with 5" ducting (some flex) to a fein style baffle can, my furthest gate from the collector is about 20 feet, but it performs very well. cant wait to get the cartrage type filter instead of the OEM bag, hear it improves the air flow even better. id highly reccomend the fein baffle build though, a planer will fill that plastic bag in a hurry without.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

ok well thats the only pic i found in a hurry, you get the idea though..i have since changed my setup so that the bag ring inlet is parellel with the blower outlet and the blower is closer to the can.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

No 120 volts only, wish it were as I would have done so already.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Another HF 2HP DC owner here. The motor is single voltage 120V only. Kind of a minor nuisance, but not terrible... To be honest, everything in my shop is 120V, even the A/C... It's just not that big of a deal to me.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

dbhost said:


> Another HF 2HP DC owner here. The motor is single voltage 120V only. Kind of a minor nuisance, but not terrible... To be honest, everything in my shop is 120V, even the A/C... It's just not that big of a deal to me.



Well I was hoping to reduce amperage draw to my shop, but no big deal, i'll manage. I'm just a bit concerned i'll be coming close to my new 60 amp subpanels max.....20 for the dust collector (or so the specs say), 8 for my saw, 12 for lighting, 6 for my air filter.....the radio......ect.....but I think it'll be ok....


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

They might pull what they claim on start up, but i doubt that much constant.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Well I was hoping to reduce amperage draw to my shop, but no big deal, i'll manage. I'm just a bit concerned i'll be coming close to my new 60 amp subpanels max.....20 for the dust collector (or so the specs say), 8 for my saw, 12 for lighting, 6 for my air filter.....the radio......ect.....but I think it'll be ok....



Looks like more than enough to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sure it won't be a problem.......just thought it'd be nice if it did....its odd that the very similar unit sold by sears, is convertible....guess thats how HF cut down on costs....


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> Well I was hoping to reduce amperage draw to my shop, but no big deal, i'll manage. I'm just a bit concerned i'll be coming close to my new 60 amp subpanels max.....20 for the dust collector (or so the specs say), 8 for my saw, 12 for lighting, 6 for my air filter.....the radio......ect.....but I think it'll be ok....


My sub panel is fed from a 60 amp breaker. Radio going, lights, dust collector, saw, window air conditioner. Never had a problem. Give it a shot. I've been surprised at the amount of things I've had going at once and it hadn't tripped the breaker.

Too many things on a 20 amp outlet circuit is a different story.:smile:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I am about to pull a sub panel to my shop. 60 amps. the circuits will be 1 20 amp circuit to be shared with DC and Air Compressor. (They will never run at the same time). 1 20 amp for the Portable A/C, and oil filled radiator as well as box fans. 1 20 amp for the power tools.

My lighting and overhead air filter will stay on the 20 amp house circuit they are already on.


----------

